# Big carp at Fork



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Bass fished out at Lake Fork last Friday and had tons of 15-35lbers swimming around in the back of the coves. I was devastated I didn't have my bow also saw a 40+ buffalo. Get after em! Shot a bunch Saturday night at Richland chambers out by hickey island and them in some coves on the other side of pelican island!


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Rc*

Headed up to Richland this weekend any advice on were else to find some fish. Any size to em. Pm if want ya thanks matt


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Richland Chambers usually has good numbers, but no size to them. Carp that is. This time of year you could come across a good alligator gar in the shallows and there are Needle nose and some big buffs too.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Well Matt I might be a tad late, but there is a big cove on the to the right of the water intake facility way down the right in the corner about a quarter mile. Also all around Hickey Island, but I usually fish the west side of it. Matty Caston (or Gaston?) is pretty goos area to fish when the water is clear. All of these spots will give you a solid 2 hours of fishing. Lots of fish but like two guns said not a whole lot of size during the summer. Ive seen big gator gar but they are few and far in between. I have talked to guys that have shot 100+ lbers down by the dam but I haven't ever bowfished down there.


----------

